# Worried about my pregnant cat



## neecole (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a 2-3 torti that is due any day now. She was a very sweet feral cat I caught and decided to keep-not knowing she was prenant. When I took her to the vets he said she was about 2-3 weeks from delivering. After I the third week I took her back and he said within the week. He took an xray this time, but couldnt really see anything. Well its been another week and Im worried about her. Shes not really showing any signs of coming close to having them except for being really really fat, and I can just now feel her nipples starting to grow. She also threw up this morning.. just once and it looked normal. Could she not be pregnant at all ?? Im so confused and worried about her. I dont want anything bad to be going on in there.. Any advice?
Thanks so much!!
Nicole


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

Have the vet check for a tumor i guess..

Im very confused on this, i have heard of it but dont know what to do..

Is her stomach completely bald?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

meecole, this sounds like a false pregnancy. It happened to my collie. She showed every sign of pregnancy, but when she went beyond the due date, the vet x-rayed her, and there were no pups. Fortunately, a few days later a tiny black kitten was wandered at our house and Sari had her baby. She nursed that little kitten as if it were her own, and I supplemented with kitty formula. They were best friends all their lives. If you're still worried, take her to the vet.


----------



## neecole (Apr 6, 2004)

I called my vet and he said that I should be safe to wait it out and there is always that chance that should could not be pregnant exspecially since the xrays weren't clear. Even though she has felt pregnant both times she went. Thank you for your help, ill post something if I end up a grandmom!


----------

